# How to get Pissed for Free!



## Sarah (Oct 7, 2004)

Shamus and Murphy fancied a pint or two but didn't have a lot of money: 

between them, they could only raise the staggering sum of 50 pence. Murphy said "Hang on, I have an idea." He went next door to the butcher's shop and 
came out with one large sausage. Shamus said "Are you crazy? Now we 
don't have any money left at all". 

Murphy replied "Don't worry - just follow me." He went into the pub where he immediately ordered two pints of Guiness and two glasses of Jamieson whiskey. Shamus said "Now you've lost it. Do you know how much trouble we will be in? We haven't got any money!!" Murphy replied, with a smile "Don't worry, I have a plan. Cheers!" 

They downed their drinks. Murphy said "OK, I'll stick the sausage through my zipper and you go on your knees and put it in your mouth. 

"Said and done, the barman noticed them, went berserk and threw them out. They continued this, pub after pub, getting more and more drunk all for free. 

At the tenth pub Shamus said "Murphy - I don't think I can do any more o'this. I'm pissed and me knees are killin' me!" 
Murphy said "How do you think I feel? I lost the sausage in the third pub."


----------



## someguy (Oct 7, 2004)

HAhahaha 
that was pretty funny


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 7, 2004)

Definition of Pissed is being Drunk


----------



## Sarah (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, forgot about the differences in slang!!





			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Definition of Pissed is being Drunk


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 7, 2004)

...yeah...how to get pissed for free...well, a good placed pimp slap usually works.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 7, 2004)

There is a MUCH easier way to get free drinks than using your best friend, try this t-shirt for size.


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 8, 2004)

Hurray Irish Jokes! Haven't heard that one yet (I'm the butt of many irish jokes among my friends, keeps me from being guilty for cracking on their ethinticities so much). Didja hear the recipe for irish stew?

2 Carrots
6 Potatoes
1 bottle Jameson Whiskey

Drink whiskey and forget about stew.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 8, 2004)

Q: What's the difference between an Irish wedding and an Irish funeral?
A: There's one less drunk at the funeral.

Q: What's a 7 course meal for an Irishman?
A: A six-pack and a potato


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 9, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> There is a MUCH easier way to get free drinks than using your best friend, try this t-shirt for size.


 Hmm, interesting no-one wonders what the t-shirt is reading/asking.

Hey SilatStudent... I'm Irish too, so me foine foine fella, a top-o'-de-marnin' to ye!


----------



## TimoS (Oct 9, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Hmm, interesting no-one wonders what the t-shirt is reading/asking.



Okay, so please tell what it says


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 10, 2004)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Okay, so please tell what it says


If I tell you will you buy me a drink?


----------



## TimoS (Oct 10, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> If I tell you will you buy me a drink?



Ah, okay :uhyeah: And sure, I'll buy you a drink next time you're in Finland


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 10, 2004)

You got yourself a deal... the next time I'm in Finland (which I wouldn't mind visiting sometime)... the T-shirt says...: *I*f *I* *T*ell *Y*ou *W*ill *Y*ou *B*uy *M*e *A* *D*rink? 
(Thus I I T Y W Y B M A D?)

Oh wait... you got that didn't you? :lol: Cheers!  :drinkbeer


----------



## TimoS (Oct 10, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Oh wait... you got that didn't you? :lol: Cheers!  :drinkbeer



Yep, I got it. Nice trick though :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 10, 2004)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Yep, I got it. Nice trick though :ultracool


Ya, beats the "other" method for sure.


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 11, 2004)

Ain't too hard to beat the "other method". You know how the first Irish Marathon's started right? It was because we were trying to outrun the angry bartenders trying to collect on long overdue bar tabs.


----------



## Xequat (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice shirt...you got me.  This thread is about getting pissed, so I had getting mad in my mind and saw the WYBMAD part and thought it meant "why be mad?"  I was still working on the IITY part, though.


----------

